# 'Immigration adviser's 'disgraceful' actions'



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Even immigration agents need to be checked out!

From the New Zealand Herald...

_'An Auckland immigration adviser's actions have been labelled "disgraceful" by the industry's watchdog after he reportedly conned a vulnerable woman out of $3000 and made disparaging comments about people based on their ethnicity.'_

Immigration adviser's 'disgraceful' actions - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## biancatallis (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing nice information here. We need to check out about immigration agents. Meet them after all investigation and then apply.

clap2::clap2:


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

This man Hakaoro was a licensed Immigration Adviser (now cancelled 2 yrs) which makes it worse, I think, and a pity he wasn't banned permanently.

The Immigration Advisers Authority offers advice and guidelines, as well as a search function to ensure an Adviser is in fact licensed.

There's a simple checklist of items to consider before signing with an adviser - here

There's also a list of median/average fees from June 2011 - May 2012 as a general guideline for costs involved: Cost of an adviser


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Immigration adviser stripped of licence*

another one in today's news; disappointing - but at least they are prosecuting.



> *Immigration adviser stripped of licence*
> 
> *An immigration adviser has been stripped of her licence and ordered to pay more than $20,000 after what amounted to "systematic exploitation of a vulnerable migrant".*
> 
> ...


----------

